# intervocalic z



## Outsider

Salut, amics catalàs.

Espero que esté cierto. Infelizmente, no hablo catalán, y tendré que seguir en español. 

Me gustaría saber se en catalán se usa la letra _z_ aislada entre vocales.

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Outsider said:
			
		

> Salut, amics catalàs.
> 
> Espero que esté cierto. Infelizmente, no hablo catalán, y tendré que seguir en español.
> 
> Me gustaría saber se en catalán se usa la letra _z_ aislada entre vocales.
> 
> Moltes gràcies.


Hola amic!
pues he estado pensando...creo que no.

Para el sonido que en portugués es "z" (*z*umbar, fa*z*er) utilizamos la "s" entre vocales. Si entre vocales suena una "s" átona, luego ponemos "ss" o "ç".
Sí utilizamos la "z" pero yo diría que nunca entre vocales. 
Seguro que otr@ compañer@ sabrá más que yo.  

cumprimentos, 
Roi


----------



## Anna Più

Hola amics,
Apriori pensava que era como explica Roi, pero me ha picado la curiosidad y buscando he encontrado que hay algunos casos dónde la normativa pide escribir Z entre vocales.

Es en estos casos:

En palabras prestadas del griego : amazona, trapezi, bizantí 

piezò-: piezòmetre... 

rizo-: rizòfag... 

esquizo-: esquizofrènia... 

Compostos de -zoide: trapezoide... 

-zoari: protozoari... 

-zoic: Paleozoic, protozoic... 

-zou: protozou, espermatozou...

En palabras judías: Ezequiel, Nazarí, Azaries...



Salutacions, 
A+


----------



## Outsider

¿Y cómo se lee la _z_ en esas palabras?


----------



## Roi Marphille

Outsider said:
			
		

> ¿Y cómo se lee la _z_ en esas palabras?


igual que en portugués. En catalán no tenemos el sonido que utilizan en castellano ibérico "*c*ielo", "*z*umbido", "*Z*acarías". 
La verdad es que fonéticamente, el catalán central y sobretodo el de Girona, se parece bastante al portugués ibérico. 
Salut, 
Roi


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Outsider! Roi i Anna tienen razón pero me gustaría añadir que la "s" entre vocales o a final de palabra cuando la palabra siguiente empieza por vocal se pronuncia igual que "z" (es decir, la "z" del francés y el inglés, por lo que dicen, también la del portugués).

Así: 

zero: [zέru]
trapezoide: [trəpəzójðə]
caça: [kásə]
bassa: [bása]
casa: [kázə]
els avis: [əlzábis]
els savis: [əlsábis]
 
Un saludo!


----------



## Outsider

Moltes gràcies a tots.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> Roi i Anna tienen razón pero me gustaría añadir que la "s" entre vocales o a final de palabra cuando la palabra siguiente empieza por vocal se pronuncia igual que "z" (es decir, la "z" del francés y el inglés, por lo que dicen, también la del portugués ).


----------



## PERPETUENC5555

También en otros casos:  También pronunciaremos /z/ en palabras que contengan las formas:

-Dins- :   endinsar

-Fons- :  enfonsar

-Trans- :  transitar


----------



## Agró

He trobat una 'z' intervocàlica, ara, molt catalana no sembla aquesta, oi?

*bazuca*


----------

